# I JUST BOUGHT 18' SE-R WHEELS NEED HELP ON LOWERING..



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

HELLO YA'LL I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF OEM SE-R WHEELS ON EBAY.. I GOT A PRETTY GOOD PRICE FOR THEM I COULDN'T REALLY FIND THE LOOK I WAS LOOKING FOR IN AFTERMARKET RIMS AND I FELL IN LOVE WITH THE SE-R'S WHEN I SAW THEM.. I HAVE A 2004 2.5 SL AND I PUT THE SE-R's ON TO SEE JUST HOW THEY WOULD LOOK.. AND UH OH.. THEY LOOK HORRIBLE ON MY CAR.. THE FENDER/TIRE GAP IS HUGE.. NO JOKE.. SO I WAS JUST WONDERING IF THERE WAS SOMEONE OUT THERE WHO HAD 18's ON THEIR ALTIMA AND LOWERED IT TO FIX THIS LITTLE ANNOYING PROBLEM....

OR WHAT KIND OF LOWERING KIT SHOULD I LOOK INTO ?
SPRINGS...?
SPRINGS/SHOCKS/STRUTS...?
COILOVERS...? 

PLEASE GUYS... I NEED YOUR HELP.. EVERYTHING ELSE ON MY CAR IS PERFECT AND I WOULDN'T HAVE THIS PROBLEM IF I WENT WITH 19s BUT I FELL IN LOVE WITH THOSE SE-Rs

HERE IS A LIST OF MY MODS FOR NOW...

AUDIO 
PIONEER AVIC-N2 HEADUNIT.
PIONEER INSIDE ALL AROUND/HOOKED UP TO A 4 CHANNEL ALPINE AMP.
TWO JL AUDIO 10 INCH SUBS HOOKED UP TO A MONO JL AMP.
XM SAT. RADIO/XM NAV.

EXTERIOR/PERFORMANCE
FULL STILLEN LIP KIT
CROSS DRILLED/SLOTTED ROTORS ALL AROUND
NISMO R-TUNE COLD AIR INTAKE
MAGNAFLOW EXHAUST(NOT CAT-BACK JUST THE EXHAUST)
XENON DEPOT 6000K HID'S ON LOWs
XENON DEPOT 4300K HID'S ON FOGs.

WORKING ON IT.. I LOVE THIS CAR.. AND I REALLY HOPE SOMEONE OUT THERE COULD HELP ME OUT.. THANKS GUYS..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

depends on how low you want to go. Eibach has a prokit and sportlines. i have the prokit and it is a minimal drop but not enought to warrant a camber kit or new shocks and struts. look at my pics to see


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

craigqc said:


> depends on how low you want to go. Eibach has a prokit and sportlines. i have the prokit and it is a minimal drop but not enought to warrant a camber kit or new shocks and struts. look at my pics to see


NICE...!!!!!!!!!! THAT THING IS BEAUTIFUL BRO.. I SEE YOU'RE IN JERSEY .. ME TOO NORTHERN JERSEY SOUTH HACKENSACK TO BE EXACT...YOUR CAR IS LOOKING VERY VERY SEXY... I WAS LOOKIN INTO THE EIBACH THAT GIVES A 1.8 INCH DROP OR THE SPRINT THAT GIVES A 2.0 INCH DROP .. BUT I WOULD NEED THE EIBACH ALIGNMENT KIT.. THE 3.5 ALREADY COMES A LITTLE BIT LOWER THAN THE 2.5 .. SO WHAT DO YOU THINK I SHOULD GO FOR A 1.8 OR A 2.0 ??? AND WHEN YOU SAY CAMBER KIT.. YOU MEAN THE EIBACH $30 KIT OR THE STILLEN $300+ KIT ??? 

THANKS..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

how low you want to go is up to you. 1.8 and 2.0 are pretty much the same. i can only attest for eibach and they have been great so far. the camber kit is by engalls or something like that. shouldnt be more than $25 or so. id try to stay away from stillen because their prices are just retarted. you can find so much more that is better and cheaper than stillen.

customenterprise.com
activetuning.com
mossyperformance.com
berktechnology.com

just a few


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

thankk you soo much .. i think im gonna go with the eibach and the kit... thanks a million.. i think im going to order the springs from tirerack because i can use a school discount.. ill post pictures here after the drop .. thanks a million..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

you gonna get the prokit or sportlines?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

craigqc said:


> you gonna get the prokit or sportlines?


i really think im going for the sportline because the most i can get out of the pro kit is a 1.5 i really want those se-r to look sexy.. i hope im not making a mistake here but we'll see how the car handles and rides.. what do you think ?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

should be good. make sure you get the camber kit and get an alignment after you install the springs. good luck post some pics when u get the chance


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

will do.. thanks alot.. in about two weeks or so after all my parts get here ill post some pics up..


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

The Pro-Kit is 1.3" front and 0.8" rear
The Sportlines are 1.8" front and 1.0" rear

The Stillen camber kit mounts to the strut tower and is designed to allow for + and - camber adjustment from under the hood with just a wrench, this is not to be confused with camber bolts which you are probably looking for in this case. No matter what size wheel you decided to purchase the wheel gap is going to be the same, given that you keep the same overall tire diameter. While you have the struts off the car you may want to look into modifying the factory struts with some adjustable strut cartridges, you can do them yourself or Active Tuning offers this as a service.

Click on the link to my car to see the Pro-Kit, even at this modest drop I still bottomout often.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you're right.. i was looking at camber adjustable bolts.. from ingalls.. but what do you mean the gap is going to be the same.. i mean if i drop the car.. im sure ill see a difference.. no ? i dont have ultra low profiles i have the OEM size for the se-r wheels... i checked with my local suspension shop and they told me i would be fine with the adjustable bolts and the springs.. i mean i got brand new shocks and struts not even a month ago...
so what do you think.. try the sportlines and the bolts and see how it feels and looks ?? or do you think i'll just waste my money ?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

and what do you mean bottoming out ????


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

get the H&R kit. it splits the difference between the two eibach kits. you always need an alighnment after lowering, but you dont need any special camber bolts with the h&r kit. and its cheaper then the eiback. sprint is junk.


----------



## 3.5altman (Jan 5, 2006)

i say eibach prokit, it will having your alty sitting right


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> you're right.. i was looking at camber adjustable bolts.. from ingalls.. but what do you mean the gap is going to be the same.. i mean if i drop the car.. im sure ill see a difference.. no ? i dont have ultra low profiles i have the OEM size for the se-r wheels... i checked with my local suspension shop and they told me i would be fine with the adjustable bolts and the springs.. i mean i got brand new shocks and struts not even a month ago...
> so what do you think.. try the sportlines and the bolts and see how it feels and looks ?? or do you think i'll just waste my money ?


In your original post you said that the 18's looked horrible because of the huge wheel gap and you wish you would have got 19's. However it doesn't matter what size wheel you go with, the wheel gap is going to be the same as long as you get tires with the same overall diameter as the OEM ones. You are going to notice a huge difference with the sportlines, I installed my Pro-Kit over 3 years ago and have yet to notice any abnormal tire wear in the front, but with the Sportlines dropping the front an additional 1/2" the camber kit would be recommended. 



cdmorenot said:


> and what do you mean bottoming out ????


By bottoming out I mean the bottom of the car scrapes on the road sometimes when driving up driveways, over speed bumps and other uneven road surfaces. The exhaust is the main problem, but I have scraped the front bumper on the road many times and smashed the down pipe and headers on the road as well. I have never caused any major damage to the car, but even with the Pro-Kit you really need to pay attention to the road surface at all times. It would not be practical for me to have the Sportlines on my car in my area due to the road conditions and even with the Pro-Kit I don't drive the car in the winter here. That said I would never switch back to the factory springs, the few problems I encounter by driving a lowered car largely outweigh the look of the wheelgap.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah, you must be careful over speed bumps. I have scraped there a couple times, but nothing major with the H&R sport springs. 

with the SER front end, you also have to be careful pulling up to parking spots with curbs in the front. Most of them will hit the front bumper on a lowered car. Huge pain in the ass. 

I wish I had a truck and needent be bothered with any of this, but the car does look tight. 

You wanna play, you have to pay.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

*THANKKKKKS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH.. FINALLY TWO PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY HELPED ME.. AND EXPLAINED TO ME HOW IT REALLY GOES DOWN.. I KNOW A FEW THINGS BUT THIS WHOLE WHEEL/SPRING/CAMBER THING WAS NEW TO ME SINCE I NEVER DID INFACT BOUGHT WHEELS FOR MY CAR BEFORE.. WHAT I DECIDED TO DO WAS THIS.. SINCE MY CAR IS A 2.5 IS SLIGHTLY HIGHER THAN THE 3.5 SO .. I'M DEF. GOING TO GO FOR THE EIBACH SPORTLINE 1.8 IN THE FRONT AND W.E IT COMES WITH FOR THE BACK.. I'M GETTING THE CAMBER KIT FROM EITHER INGALLS OR EIBACH DEPENDING ON HOW MUCH ADJUSTMENT I NEED BECAUSE INGALLS OFFERS +/- 2" AND EIBACH ONLY OFFERS +/- 1.75" ANYWAY.. AND I POSTED THE TIRES ON EBAY SINCE THEY HAVE 95% OF THE THREAD LEFT PEOPLE ARE GIVING ME SOME PRETTY GOOD BIDS FOR IT.. SO I THINK IM GONNA LET THEM GO AND GO FROM 225'S (OEM) TO SOME 235'S OR EVEN 245'S TO MINIMIZE THE GAP... AROUND HERE ROAD CONDITIONS ARE GOOD.. WHEN IT SNOWS THE CAR ALWAYS STAYS IN I HAVE A CRAPPY 89 BLAZER THAT I USE IN THE SNOW BUT I WILL KEEP THAT IN MIND.. DONT DRIVE CRAZY OVER SPEED BUMPS OR BAD ROADS.. THANK YOU GUYS SOOOO MUCH... I FINALLY GET IT.. AND I'M GONNA TRY MY BEST TO DO EVERYTHING RIGHT...HOPEFULLY BY NEXT WEEK EVERYTHING IS INSTALLED... I GOT THE EIBACH KIT ONLINE AND ITS ON ITS WAY RIGHT NOW... I GUESS ILL HAVE THEM INSTALLED SINCE I HAVE A LIFETIME ALIGNMENT I CAN ALIGN IT AS MANY TIMES AS I WANT TO UNTIL I GET THAT CAMBER KIT RIGHT. FOR FREE.. IN THE MEAN TIME I'M WORKING ON MY SISTEM MY CRAPPY AMP FOR MY INSIDE SPEAKERS IS GONE AND ITS GOING TO BE REPLACED WITH AN ALPINE (FINALLY) BUT REALLY GUYS THANK YOU.. AND IF I FIGURE OUT HOW TO PUT SOME PICS HERE I WILL .. IF NOT ILL JUST PUT A LINK TO PHOTOBUCKET OR WHATEVER.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I would advise against using a larger diameter tire than stock to make the gap smaller. I would first wait a few weeks until the springs settle before making any further decisions. The Bridgestone S03's that come stock on the SE-R wheels are an excellent tire and getting a comparable tire in a different size would cost a considerable amount. 
One other thing to consider, I don't drive like a crazy person over speed bumps either, the fact is a good portion of the time my car is not high enough off the ground to clear the speed bumps at any speed, even with just me in the car.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

SO THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED... I SOLD THE TIRES ON EBAY.. BUT THE PERSON THAT BOUGHT THEM DID NOT PAY.. SO I SAID SCREW IT LETS KEEP THE TIRES.. AND LETS USE EIBACH SPORTLINES... SO I DID JUST THAT.. I GOT THE PARTS FOR $220 AND I GOT THEM INSTALLED FOR A GREAT PRICE .. FRONT AND BACK 100 BUCKS.. I WAS DRIVING WITH MY STOCK 16 INCH AND 265 TURANZAS BUT I WANTED TO SEE HOW THE GAP LOOKED... THE SNOW HERE IS TERRIBLE RIGHT NOW.. BUT I STILL PUT THE SE-RS ON FOR A DAY TO SEE HOW THE CAR FELT... TURNS OUT.. I WAKE UP ITS 45 + DEGREES OUT.. NICE DAY.. DRY NO SNOW.. PERFECT ! I PUT THEM ON.. AND WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE GAP.. IS LESS THAN AN INCH.. MY CAR LOOKS AMAZING .. THE RIDE IS A LIL STIFF I'M NOT GOING TO LIE BUT IT CORNERS LIKE A CHAMP.. TRUST ME MY MOTHER HAS A 03 M3 AND MY ALTI TAKES CORNERS MUCH BETTER THAN THAT THING DOES NOW.. THEY HAVE BEEN ON FOR A WEEK... AND SO FAR NO PROBLEM HITTING ANYTHING... IT SNOWED CRAZY TODAY.. AND I STILL HAD MY SE-RS ON.. SO I TOOK THE BUS TO WORK LOL.. BECAUSE TRACTION ON THOSE TIRES IS HORRIBLE WHEN THE ROADS ARE FROZEN.. ANYWAY MY CAR LOOKS AND FEELS AMAZING THOSE SE-RS LOOK CRAZY!!!! NOW I JUST HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL SPRING TO PUT MY NEW FRONT LIP ON! AND THAT'S IT! THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH FOR ALL THE HELP.. I HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO PUT PICS HERE.. BUT IM GONNA UPLOAD THEM UP TO PHOTOBUCKET AND POST A LINK PRETTY SOON.. 
THANKS YALL.. OH AND BTW... MY ALIGNMENT IS PERFECT.. I DIDN'T NEED A CAMBER KIT.... THE LIL GAP THAT IS STILL THERE IS GOING TO GO AWAY ONCE THOSE SPRINGS SETTLE NICE..!


----------

